# Tanning Bed Water Retention?



## sara (Mar 13, 2009)

Do tanning beds temporarily cause water retention, when  you first start tanning?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 14, 2009)

Tanning Beds are a great way to get get skin cancer!  A tan means you're DNA has been damaged which is never a good thing


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

True, I can get cancer from a microwave, xrays, pollution, sun, deodrant,junk food, smoking, medication that doctors prescribe... we are taking a risk everyday


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2009)

Agreed 100%

Tanning Beds = skin cancer?  Well, how prone is your family to cancer?  How many times are you going?

These are legitimate questions.  Do common people ask them for christs sake?


----------



## Hench (Mar 14, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> Tanning Beds = skin cancer?  Well, how prone is your family to cancer?  How many times are you going?
> 
> These are legitimate questions.  Do common people ask them for christs sake?



No, they like to jump on the band wagon. 

The same person will give you shit about having a sunbed, then go home, eat processed shit for dinner, do zero exercise and watch some tv while sitting on their high horse.

Ignorance is poison.


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

Amen!! 

But, no one have answerd my first question..


----------



## djk80 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tanning helps to tighten up the skin, and drop excess fluid through sweating as well. Always use some sort of SPF level, and make sure to consume antioxidants (such as berries), on a frequent basis to fight off free radicals which can be carcinogenic (cancer causing).


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2009)

I could see some water retention from suntanning.

The skin is damaged from the UV rays.  Fluids are moved to the skin, to help heal.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 19, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I could see some water retention from suntanning.
> 
> The skin is damaged from the UV rays.  Fluids are moved to the skin, to help heal.


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

which is what gives it it's glossy, smooth, tanned look?? almost like being coated in a thin layer of liquid!


----------



## VanessaNicole (Mar 19, 2009)

I doubt tanning has any effect on water retention, as you do it for only 20 minutes (max) at a time.

Sitting around in the hot sun and sweating causes dehydration which may initially cause you to shed body water (like a wrap would).

This effect will immediately be lost when you drink a glass of water.

About the skin cancer issue, if you have a genetic predisposition to skin cancer tanning is like pulling the trigger on the loaded gun of your genetics.

However, the newest recommendations are that everyone should expose a bit of their skin to the sunshine for approximately 15 minutes per day. Vitamin D from the skin seems to have a slightly better effect on bone density than supplimental Vitamin D.

Some physicians prescribe tanning for SAD and some forms of depression.

I'm not suggesting that anyone go tanning. But I am a born and raised California girl as are my parents and we *live* in the sun. And during the winter I go tanning. I also have my skin checked regularly and no one in my family has ever developed skin cancer.

That said, a good friend of mine found a mole on her skin one day and was dead within six weeks.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Mar 19, 2009)

T_man said:


> which is what gives it it's glossy, smooth, tanned look?? almost like being coated in a thin layer of liquid!



That would be sweat.

Which is fluids coming out of the skin.


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I could see some water retention from suntanning.
> 
> The skin is damaged from the UV rays.  Fluids are moved to the skin, to help heal.




Thank you Iain .


----------



## Funkyt (Mar 21, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I could see some water retention from suntanning.
> 
> The skin is damaged from the UV rays.  Fluids are moved to the skin, to help heal.




as taken from here

Tanning Truth » Blog Archive » Indoor Tanning: Smart Tan





But What About Skin Cancer?
There arguably is more misinformation about skin cancer than any other form of cancer, and most of it involves distorting the nature of skin cancer???s complex relationship with sun exposure. Consider:

Melanoma skin cancer is most common in people who work indoors ??? not in those who work outdoors. 
Melanoma skin cancer occurs most often on parts of the body that are not regularly exposed to the sun. 
18 of 22 studies examining melanoma and indoor tanning have shown no statistically significant association, including the most recent and largest study, which showed no connection at all. The four older studies that alleged a connection did not adequately control for important confounding variables such as the subjects??? outdoor exposure to sunlight, childhood sunburns, type of tanning equipment utilized (many of which were unsupervised home units) and duration and quantity of exposures. 
Melanoma mortality rates in the United States are not rising among young women, but are increasing dramatically among older men, according to National Cancer Institute data. (In Canada, melanoma rates for women under 50 have actually declined in the past 20 years). Yet the majority of the marketing message about this disease is directed at young women, who are the highest consumers of dermatological services. 
The photobiology research community has determined that most skin cancers are most likely related to a strong pattern of burning and intermittent sun exposure in those people who are genetically predisposed to skin cancer and not simply to cumulative exposure. That suggests that a pattern of repeated sunburning is what we need to prevent. And that kind of prevention is exactly what the indoor tanning industry is doing effectively. 
Skin cancer generally has a 20- to 30-year latency period. The rates of skin cancer we are seeing today in older individuals mostly are a function of the ignorant misbehavior of the 1970s and early 1980s. Recall: Society used to view sunburns as an inconvenient right of spring, or as a ???precursor??? to developing a summer tan. Severe burns were commonplace. Today we know how reckless that approach was, and the incidence rates of skin cancer today in those over 50 years of age reflect that ignorance. 
The indoor tanning industry believes that our role in teaching sunburn prevention will help to reverse the increases that largely are a result of misbehavior that took place years ago before the professional tanning industry existed and before we were organized to teach sunburn prevention.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

Every person I know who has used tanning beds regularly for years has skin that looks like leather.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

I love pubmed.

Perspectives in melanoma prevention: the case of s...[Eur J Cancer. 2004] - PubMed Result
"Enforcement of regulations in tanning parlours remains inadequate. In contrast, the existence of regulations is presented by many tanning salon operators as a guarantee that sunbed use is safe. We stress the need for the control of information disseminated by the "tanning industry" on suppositions that sunbed use is safer than sun exposure, and on the hypothetical health benefits of tanning. New fluorescent UV lamps are proposed that have a spectrum similar to the midday sun. Given the known association between intermittent sun exposure and melanoma, public-health authorities should reconsider the soundness of the commercialisation of these lamps."

The association of use of sunbeds with cutaneous m...[Int J Cancer. 2007] - PubMed Result
"The evidence does not support a protective effect of the use of sunbeds against damage to the skin from subsequent sun exposure. Young adults should be discouraged from using indoor tanning equipment and restricted access to sunbeds by minors should be strongly considered."

Cutaneous melanoma in women. I. Exposure to sunlig...[Am J Epidemiol. 1995] - PubMed Result
"Maintenance of an all-year tan provided no protective effect against melanoma after adjustment for tendency to burn."


----------



## djk80 (Mar 25, 2009)

Built said:


> Every person I know who has used tanning beds regularly for years has skin that looks like leather.





If you use proper lotion correctly that shouldnt happen.....I go to the beach and the people who are rediculously tanned are like that as well ;P

Considering pro body builders are mostly all tanned as it increases muscle definition I do not think they worry about water retention.....There may be some RIGHT after tanning however I wouldnt think anything a couple days after


----------



## highpockets (Mar 25, 2009)

djk80 said:


> If you use proper lotion correctly that shouldnt happen.....I go to the beach and the people who are rediculously tanned are like that as well ;P
> 
> Considering pro body builders are mostly all tanned as it increases muscle definition I do not think they worry about water retention.....There may be some RIGHT after tanning however I wouldnt think anything a couple days after



There are a couple of aspiring body builders at our gym. Young men that have a pretty good start and have been participating in regional competitions. From what I have heard them discuss, their tans are all sprayed on!


----------



## quark (Mar 25, 2009)

Growing up in Florida every Spring when it was warm enough to wear a pair of shorts and no shirt we would get totally fried. I remember the blisters and peeling well. After the first burn and heal you were good to go for the most part. No sunscreen needed. How ignorant we were. A couple of years ago I had my first batch of skin cancer removed. I think we got it all, no recurrences yet. Can I prove it was from sun exposure? No, the evidence strongly suggests it though. Was it scary as shit when the doctor said you have skin cancer? Holy crap, I guess! I recommend lots of sunscreen and skipping the tanning beds.


----------

